# The city of Ashgabat



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

Very interesting photos from a very bizarre (and sad...) country. I've always wanted to see the government buidlings that the French built for this madman, Turkmenbashi...he makes Kim Jong Il look like Bart Simpson.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

I've heard some information about this man sometime ago. I'm still looking for new photos, so look out soon!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow I like this one:










It almost looks like Romulus!!!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Or maybe Theed, on the planet Naboo.


----------



## Gavar (Aug 22, 2006)

I am such an idiot. I have never heard of this city. Thank you for your pictures, they are great!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*From 2007*


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Going out of politics, the photos of the city center looks very nice and clean. Looks like a new rich displaying all what they have. Hopefully this development goes to another sectors of the city. Whats shown looks very Dysney look like.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

This is one of the oddest cities I have ever seen. It's just so....odd, I've never seen anything like it, very wide and open with some beautiful structures. I too am interested to see a different side to this city. 

I heard the president died earlier this year, they did a eulogy on him in my country after his death. He was a very strange individual to say the least, the ultimate propogandist! The city, as it would appear, is but a reflection of his former self.

Are those statues of the late leader solid gold?


----------



## Luv2travel (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow never even heard of the place. Those are some great pics!


----------



## fcarvall (Nov 6, 2004)

It'd be nice if this Nayozov was some hot model... but the guy is ugly and boring looking, like the darkest night. It would be cool to have a hot guy's picture all over the city. Everyone would rejoice!


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

wow so clean all the building are white...Love the towers!


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

very empty/clean city


----------



## neomoderny (Jan 13, 2007)

*o f..ck!*

it s look so fairylike...
brilliant!!!


----------



## neomoderny (Jan 13, 2007)

*but*

let me ask u ..
where are the people and the vehicles???


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Rather fascinating. They certainly don't lack for satellite dishes.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

amazing mix of buildings and culturs :yes:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

I think these kind of cities have not a soul...everything has been built just in order to impress!
There isn't history,citylife and happiness in these pictures.


----------



## Metroland (Apr 27, 2005)

I think it's awesome how all the highrises have predominantly white exteriors.
I wonder if there is a civic planning law in place that makes it manditory.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Melinda (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonderful fotos of a great city!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*From June 2007*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Truly remarkable. I hope to visit Central Asia one day. I really do.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Those huge squares are impressive. How deserted they are speaks however about the nature of the state as it seems. The citizens seem to enjoy not too much of that luxury...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

nice women, tasting looking food, unique architecture, nice sourrounds... wanna go there !!!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*It's about time for an update*


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Spinach stuffed pastries









Laghman


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just a short distance away of Ashgabat is the old Parthian capital of NISA*


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

StormShadow said:


>


This mosque was built by the Turkish government (Turkey) as a gift to Turkmenistan. The architecture is Turkish Ottoman style.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Buildings around the city*


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

It's still weird. Where are the people? Where is the activity?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

That building with the gold dome is fucking beautiful.

I would really like to visit Central Asia (mainly for Samarqand) but love the culture as well, including that of Turkmenistan


----------



## megajack (Nov 20, 2005)

wc eend said:


> It's still weird. Where are the people? Where is the activity?


Well I think it is strictly prohibited for ordinary citizens to walk on this streets - only for goverment and foreigners, like at DPRK.


----------



## ycats (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like a ghost town


----------



## weltmeister (Nov 11, 2007)

not bad, a little exotic though.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

wow..beautiful...!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

very, very nice city!


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

Well developed clean and nice city, no doubt!

I would like to be there now and lost through its streets, take photos, visit monuments... It looks very interesting.

Maybe the only negative point is the absence of any mass transportation system like a tramway.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

wow, so big spaces and so clean..very nice!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Really awesome! Ashgabad was rebuild during the years of independence of Turkenistan. They made a new face of Ashgabad. Congratulations from Azerbaijan


----------

